# purple gun brandungsrute



## kefal (31. Januar 2018)

Kennt jemand die purple gun brandungsrute von Fishermans Partner und kann hier berichten.
Sie soll baugleich einer bestimmeten Shimano Rute sein, müsste nochmal erfragen welcher.


----------



## degl (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: purple gun brandungsrute*



kefal schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die purple gun brandungsrute von Fishermans Partner und kann hier berichten.
> Sie soll baugleich einer bestimmeten Shimano Rute sein, müsste nochmal erfragen welcher.



Hab sie mal probegefischt und fand sie recht brauchbar(vor allem durch den günstigen Preis).............aber einer "ähnlichen von Shimano" steht sie weit ab davon

gruß degl


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: purple gun brandungsrute*

Moinsen 

Die Rute wird bei mir im Verein öfter gefischt und alle sind damit mehr als zufrieden. Sie ist in den ersten 30 cm der Spitze sehr weich aber nach haltbar mir persönlich ist das nix fische harte Ruten.
Die  Rute ist baugleich mit einer Vercelli wo selbst das Futteral das gleiche ist.Aber der Preis ist bei FP um die Hälfte günstiger.

Grüße aus dem norden


----------

